

Hi HN. What do you think about my new startup - Karminator.com - anoopengineer
http://www.karminator.com/

======
Derrek
My first thought was, "ok, what does this do?" I then tried to figure out the
site's purpose based on the limited posts but that wasn't sufficient. I then
had to click to the About page. In my opinion, that's way too much thinking to
just figure out the purpose of the site. Don't make a user think too much upon
the very first time entering the site.

Maybe you could add a small bit of copy under the title briefly describing why
the site is there. Or perhaps some catchy slogan that describes the purpose.

~~~
jdrock
Exact same experience for me. Just-launched sites should have a quick, easy-
to-read "what do we do" blurb or graphic.

------
eplawless
I don't feel your concept is compelling. Assuming I did feel the concept was
compelling, I would use a text file as suggested, and not your site. The page
feels extremely bare, which I imagine is due to my having enabled Adblock
Plus.

------
halo
I didn't understand the purpose of your site just by visiting its front page -
provide a short explanation.

------
MicahWedemeyer
I'm of the opinion that 99% of web startups that are ad based are doomed to
fail. There's nothing here that could be packaged into a freemium/subscription
model, so forget about that. Perhaps merchandising could work out (get your
successes on a T-shirt), but I wouldn't count on it.

As a fun weekend project, I'd say it was a success. Plus, if it works for you
and you like it, that's awesome. It's a stretch to call it a startup.

------
diN0bot
lots of advertisements makes me feel like you made a cheap site to make money.
sure, it looks 2.0-ish and has a nice personable reason about why i should
login, but now that i've added an achievement only to be rewarded with a new
set of ads, that thin vaneer has become dirty. i feel used. you can do better.

------
moe
Just want to add that I love the design. Very clean, nice colorscheme, it's
gorgeous. Only nitpick would be that the body text in those boxes could be a
tiny bit bigger.

(disclaimer: adblock user and the product itself is not of interest to me)

------
caffeine
You should've called this "Yay-me!" instead of Karminator. The about page
makes sense. The front page doesn't, really.

------
ujjwalg
make an iPhone app where users can share there karma's with their
friends/everyone it might be a successful business. Being a website, I doubt a
lot of people are going to use it.

------
anoopengineer
thnks guys. thats great feedback. I definitely need to add a bit of
explanation on the front page.

